# Valkyrie vs. Chimera



## Caxton (Jun 15, 2010)

What kind of role is the Valkyrie supposed to achieve? The chimera is rather clearly a cheap transport, and is unlikely to survive intense fire. But it seems that the Valkyrie isn't much sturdier for the amount of points invested in it. What units should be sent forth in a Valk and which should be in a Chimera?

(BTW I feel that not allowing Ogryns in Valks is a major jip.)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Valk moves further, is harder to shoot, easier to shoot with (you're higher up for LOS/Range measurement) and has better weapons. You loose the Order-transmitting ability but you gain so much more. You can also give it some nifty upgrades to make it better. I'm not a fan of Multiple Rocket Pods, you have to get too close for a weak shot, but keeping them with the standard missiles is fine with me. The fact it's a skimmer negates the fact that the Chimera's amphibious.

Midnight


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Don't forget it can deepstrike and has scouts. Furthermore it has the Grav Chute Insertion rule that allows you to deploy the embarked unit anywhere over the Valkyrie's previous movement trail, even if moved flatout. They are both attractive units and both with their uses.

EDIT: Opps didn't quite answer the question, what units should be put in a Valkyrie? Well whatever suits your play style, but I'd say normally you'd use units that you want to get in the enemies face. This narrows down your choices. I'd say the best way to use these transports is veterans or storm troopers armed for anti-tank roles. Therefore your getting right up close to their armour. With storm troopers you can move flat out, jump down and melta a tank (if your crazy/lucky and can get them near armour without them scattering. So storm troopers are attractive choices as their special rule works hand in hand with the Valkyrie while veterans are cheaper and can take more special weapons. Still you can fly about, letting your men shoot from them but I prefer chimeras for that as they can hide easier.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

fire from a valk? but it has no fire points listed for it in the codex, otherwise i be doing fly bys with 3 meltas in alomost every game i use guard


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out, I would know that if I'd ever bothered to try it. Sorry people.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

*Valkyries*
are for transporting in a Meltavet Squad and destroying a high priority target, or clearing a DZ with its MRP's and them dropping off a Squad to contest and/or hold an Objective that's further up the Board.
Don't expect it to last for long after disembarking said squad though, which is OK so long as said Squad achieves its mission.

Also, if it had fire points it would cost many more points than currently...too powerful otherwise.

*Chimeras* 
are cheap and therefore spammable, and are best with a Multi-laser/HF and with 3 Melta/Plasma Vet Squads inside performing drive-by shootings..quite often these are suicide missions, especially the Meltas because of the close range required to get maximum effectiveness.

Speaking of Suicide..SWS's are ideal, but fragile seen as there's only 6 of them, but 3 SW's or Demolition Charges is brutal if they achieve their goal.

PCS's with 4 flamers/4 Meltas are great also...4 BS3 Meltas is just as effective as 3 BS4 meltas.

CCS's loaded with SW's is also great, and actually makes a better suicide Squad than Vets because they aren't scoring, so not as great a loss, well unless you rely on Orders a lot.

Chimeras also make decent 'firebase' type units with Multi-laser/HB/Stubber, and with Plasma/AC Squads inside.

Overall the real differences between the two are -speed and the tactical options you get with the Skimmer, namely the deployment options of Deep-strike, Scout and Outflank...(and the fun and awesomeness of the Valk/Vendi models).


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Much easier to get a cover save with a chimera, too. This means that they are often more survivable than the valks/vendis.


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

I often use the Vendetta varient with some meltas in the hold. Scout move in {an Astropath will often make it sooner rather than later and give you good odds on getting the table edge you want}. Disembark meltas within close range of enemy armour 1 with line of sight on enemy armour 2, hopefully looking at rear armour in both cases. 

The vendetta is an interesting beast. I find it surprisingly durable, a good armour/MC killer and if it has a troops choice in the hold great for contesting last minute objectives.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

The real value of the vendetta is it's ability to get rear armour shots. 130(?) points and you have 3 TL Las shots... So pretty much every turn you're going to be putting something out of comission (even if it's only shaken) You can also throw troops in them for objective taking (though I don't normally do so - I use it for a cheap tank breaker)

YMMV


----------

